# What’s in your glass?



## The Tater (Mar 27, 2020)

Cheers! We will get through this! 15yr knob creek store pick for desert.


----------



## Jin (Mar 27, 2020)

Great thread idea! Virtual happy hour on UG.

This guy knows how to handle stress.  Twice daily runs to the liquor store.  “Sometimes” for kombucha.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 27, 2020)

Water. Chick Fil A Sweet Tea in an hour :32 (16):

based on the other thread, I’m guessing RagingMenace’s is full of urine.


----------



## IHI (Mar 27, 2020)

Just made a glass of Jameson and Sprite 
dont drink often, but just seemed it would be good right now, i was right lol


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 27, 2020)

Knob Cree! Good call tater one of my favourites! I got some Crown, Pendleton and some titos Vodka. And my boss got me a bottle of Tanqueray Gin.


----------



## tinymk (Mar 28, 2020)

A nice cold pint of hefeweizen and steak nachos for the win. My cheat meal/ 1st dinner.  

cheers......


----------



## German89 (Mar 28, 2020)

IHI said:


> Just made a glass of Jameson and Sprite
> dont drink often, but just seemed it would be good right now, i was right lol


aahhh brother..

IPA James, Zero sprite

Not bad.. kinda didn't like it at the beginning.. I think diet ginger would've went better.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 28, 2020)

A shot of tequila every night before bed


----------



## Rhino99 (Mar 28, 2020)

We all have the same idea tonight...

Usually i'll do maker's mark or elijah craig but a friend just called me up im going over and bringing absolute and grape rasberry sparkling ice


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Mar 28, 2020)

After 40 years of boozing, 25 of it pretty hard, we (wife and I) quit 7 months back. Good timing, this free time would not have been good for us.
I will raise a Coke Zero to you fine folks though!!


----------



## IHI (Mar 28, 2020)

Rhino99 said:


> We all have the same idea tonight...
> 
> Usually i'll do maker's mark or elijah craig but a friend just called me up im going over and bringing absolute and grape rasberry sparkling ice



wife and daughter doing vodka + cranberry/raspberry mixer


----------



## IHI (Mar 28, 2020)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> After 40 years of boozing, 25 of it pretty hard, we (wife and I) quit 7 months back. Good timing, this free time would not have been good for us.
> I will raise a Coke Zero to you fine folks though!!



no shame in that brotha:32 (1):
kudos on the lifestyle change


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 28, 2020)

Fairlife 2% chocolate milk


----------



## Jin (Mar 28, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Fairlife 2% chocolate milk



That stuff is ridiculously tasty.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 28, 2020)

Jin said:


> That stuff is ridiculously tasty.


 I have to thank James "tiny" Vest for introducing it to me. I am now hooked lol


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 28, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I have to thank James "tiny" Vest for introducing it to me. I am now hooked lol



the mental image of you drinking chocolate milk makes me giggle BSP. I like you.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 28, 2020)

Popped a Jai Alai an hour ago, might need to break out the Woodford Reserve at the rate of this thread.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Mar 28, 2020)

Warm milk in a dirty glass!


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 28, 2020)

Always the same.  I am with Boogie.  Except I go Bombay, tonic, splash of lime juice


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 28, 2020)

My favorite


----------



## Gabriel (Mar 28, 2020)

A little Jagger.and my girl turns into Ronda R...............not cool


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 28, 2020)

water
1.5 scoop protein
oats
banana
peanut butter


----------



## German89 (Mar 28, 2020)

Coffee ... Then water.


----------



## CJ (Mar 28, 2020)

Coffee for the win!!!


----------



## Trump (Mar 28, 2020)

Had a food delivery yesterday and I added 4 cases of kronenburg. Large bottle of dissarano for the wife


----------



## stonetag (Mar 28, 2020)

Glass of burbon, or shot of Hornitos now and again. Not much into the firewater as when I was younger, can't give you a decent answer to why, just progressed that way. Cheers!


----------



## PFM (Mar 28, 2020)

FD got his pp stuck in bottle once,  does that count for anything?


----------



## The Tater (Mar 28, 2020)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> After 40 years of boozing, 25 of it pretty hard, we (wife and I) quit 7 months back. Good timing, this free time would not have been good for us.
> I will raise a Coke Zero to you fine folks though!!



good on ya! That’s awesome brother.


----------



## The Tater (Mar 29, 2020)

One drink tonight and I’m done for 10 days.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Mar 29, 2020)

Deep Edie tonight since the liquor store was sold out of Tito’s 
seems like Tito’s is going as fast as toilet paper here.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 29, 2020)

'nother Jai Alai tonight. Been in a bit of a beer mood since I got back.


----------



## Beezy (Mar 31, 2020)

Tito’s, Gray Goose or Belvedere with soda and lime.


----------



## German89 (Mar 31, 2020)

zinc tea with lemon


----------



## Rhino99 (Mar 31, 2020)

My last post in this thread was friday night sometime around 7, I went to a friends house around 8:30 didnt get home until 10:30 saturday morning. Needless to say saturday was a wasted day.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 1, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> 'nother Jai Alai tonight. Been in a bit of a beer mood since I got back.



Yes I like Michelob Ultra as my choice


----------



## IHI (Apr 1, 2020)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Yes I like Michelob Ultra as my choice



My wife likes this, very light beer but i enjoy them with her once in awhile


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 1, 2020)

Water...  I live such a boring life


----------



## German89 (Apr 1, 2020)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Water...  I live such a boring life



Water for me too buddy.. No more whiskey for a little


----------



## German89 (Apr 2, 2020)

https://keyboardtester.co/keyboard-tester


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 3, 2020)

Just flavored water at the moment... I'll probably sit back and enjoy a beer after training tomrorow.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 3, 2020)

Just a blue moon belgian white beer, cheers


----------



## German89 (Apr 3, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> Just flavored water at the moment... I'll probably sit back and enjoy a beer after training tomrorow.


Come around more please.. I miss you!


----------



## mugzy (Apr 3, 2020)

I prefer Remy Martin XO for sipping. Jameson Blenders Dog is excellent as well.


----------

